# lighting question



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

is this a good kit for a 10g tank
http://www.ahsupply.com/twox.htm


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah. Where I work, we include them in 10g starter kits.


----------



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks 
I guess I'll go ahed and buy one
thank's again


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For a tank that size, unless you just want to try retrofitting an existing hood, it would be cheaper to order a PC fixture from a place like Big Al's aquarium suppies.


----------

